
From Idea to App Store: My Adventure in App Development (2012) - napolux
http://www.yeahus.net/from-idea-to-app-store-my-adventure-in-app-development/
======
yeah_us
Didn't expect to see this pop up again! I'm Adam, the guy that wrote that.
Happy to answer any questions anyone has.

Since writing that I've gone full time making games and I'm just finishing up
the follow-up game, 'Pumped BMX 2'. You can see some clips on my instagram
account: [http://instagram.com/pumpedbmx](http://instagram.com/pumpedbmx)

~~~
chdir
Interesting read.

Question : I see that you just created your account. What notification service
do you use that tells you that your app/game is being discussed on HN or any
other forum? Genuinely curious !

~~~
timjahn
I use HN Watcher for HN ([http://HNwatcher.com](http://HNwatcher.com)).

~~~
chdir
Bookmarked. Though I wish there was one that covered every forum that matters
for an entrepreneur.

~~~
Torn
Google Alerts should get you most of the way there.

[http://www.google.co.uk/alerts](http://www.google.co.uk/alerts)

Seems like it supports RSS, so you could write a script to filter as needed

~~~
chdir
I've found it unreliable at times

------
lloeki
> _That technique – splitting the desired result up into tiny, tiny pieces –
> gave me a lot of confidence, and was how I worked for the entirety of the
> project. If I was stuck on something it was normally because I was trying to
> solve one problem that was actually several smaller problems._

I'm regularly surprised† that many people have such a revelation by themselves
when it's one of the most basic ways of forming knowledge and progressing
towards understanding and solving problems:

> _Le second [précepte], de diviser chacune des difficultés que j
> 'examinerais, en autant de parcelles qu'il se pourrait, et qu'il serait
> requis pour les mieux résoudre._

> _The second principle, to divide each problem I examine, in as much
> fragments as possible, and as required to best solve them._

— Descartes, _Discours de la méthode_ , 1637

† "Aghast" would be a better term. My surprise is not so much aimed at people
as at an education system that fails both at making people stand on the
shoulders of giants and at making them able to reason on their own.

~~~
stdbrouw
That's a fairly ungenerous interpretation. It's very much possible to know, on
an intellectual level, that it's useful to split up a problem into its
component parts so as to get a grip on it, but that doesn't mean you're
actually going to do it or have formed a habit to do it. And perhaps education
can help there, but actually being faced with a big problem and finding out
that without approaching it step by step you're going to get nowhere, seems
like a pretty good way to internalize that lesson too.

~~~
lloeki
> actually being faced with a big problem and finding out that without
> approaching it step by step you're going to get nowhere, seems like a pretty
> good way to internalize that lesson too.

This is what I mean by "education", not just being made to learn by rote a
seemingly random quote, but being effectively trained into leveraging its core
principles.

